# Battery goes dead when not running



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This is on an MTD riding mower with a Briggs Model 313777 Type 0112-E1 Code 000121ZE. The mower has a new battery, Lights are disconnected. Battery load tests good. When the mower is just sitting the battery will go dead.

Is there any part of the charging system that will cause the battery to go down? or is this possibly a bad batttery?

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

More likely a bad battery, try disconnecting the battery and see if it still draws down.


----------

